# Thyroid hormones reduce damage and improve heart function after myocardial infarction



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroid hormones reduce damage and improve heart function after myocardial infarction in rats.

http://medicalxpress.com/news/2013-02-thyroid-hormones-heart-function-myocardial.html#nwlt


----------

